# Need Help with DP Orders



## 2Lt_Martin (1 May 2003)

Need some help. Have to write some DP orders and have never done this. I have all my info but not the format of the orders. Can anyone out there provide any assistance.   

Much Appreciated... Thanks in Advance


----------



## Brad Sallows (9 May 2003)

Hope this isn‘t too tardy; been off this means awhile...

If you have all the info, you should be able to plug it into the standard orders format, perhaps with a little guidance from the doctrine (see the on-line Army Electronic Library, particularly the USOP/TAM and the 340-series stuff for logistics).

However, while I‘m unfamiliar with DPs at the tactical level, I expect the DP orders have some "must includes" of their own like every other routine task.  You might try emailing your area‘s MTSC or the school in Borden for an electronic template.


----------



## 762gunner (12 May 2003)

Quickie summary to make it easy: Start with FROM, TO, and Req No.  This info is for ref in the CP.  Paras as fol: A: Pri DP LOC; B: Contact Pt for Pri DP; C: Alt DP Loc; D: Contact Pt for Alt DP; E: Desired time to open; F: Suitability for aerial resup; G: Recommended approach (i.e. grid, rte, or from which direction); H: Other remarks.  RESPO0NSE SECTION: I: Approved Y/N; J: Routes/route Restrictions; K: Lts; L: Spec Instr (Special Instructions).
     Note that this is used for a generic DP, not a CP (Commodity Pnt).  This layout comes from CFSAL in Borden (1997).


----------

